# Amana gas dryer shuts off



## cradloff (Jun 29, 2008)

I have an Amana gas dryer that's about 6 years old that has been shutting off during the dry cycle.  Now it won't start at all.  It had been making a buzzing sound when I started it.  Any suggestions?


----------



## jeff1 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi,



> Amana gas dryer that's about 6 years old



Model#?



> has been shutting off during the dry cycle. Now it won't start at all. It had been making a buzzing sound when I started it



A bad motor would be a prime suspect....or possibly a drum support seizing up holdign the motor back from running, something caught in the fan blower holding the motor back from running.

jeff.


----------

